# Boss OS-2 or SD-1?



## Thanatopsis (May 19, 2013)

I have the opportunity to get either a Boss OS-2 or SD-1 for the same price. Any recommendations? I plan on mainly using it as a boost in front of my Peavey Rockmaster into a Classic 60/60. I've read that when you turn the color knob all the say to overdrive, it's almost identical. Based on that I'm leaning towards the OS-2 simply because of more variety in sounds. Although if the distortion side of it sucks, then why bother?

So what do you guys think?


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 19, 2013)

I don't know much about the OS-2, but the SD-1 is great for boosting amps. I've tried a ton of OD's including the TS9, OCD, and Boss OD-3, and the SD-1 is the best for boosting distorted amps IMO. Seems to preserve the amps original tone nicely and has a mid-bark to it that i love.


----------



## Thanatopsis (May 19, 2013)

Any chance you've ever used one with a Rockmaster?

This will actually be my first time ever using a boost. It's not that I technically need more gain either, my pre has plenty on tap, I just have the opportunity to get a good deal and want to experiment with the tones I can get using it in front of the crunch channel. I do play with high gain most of the time so typically now I'm on ultra.


----------



## noUser01 (May 19, 2013)

SD-1 hands down. The OS-2 is just complete garbage, in my opinion. I still have both of them so if you need a demo I may be able to find some time (no promises).


----------



## Thanatopsis (May 21, 2013)

ConnorGilks said:


> SD-1 hands down.



I ended up taking your advice. I'm liking it so far, but I wish the amount of boost was more. I'm sure I'll end up modding this thing. It's alot more money, but I think I'd like an MXR/Custom Audio Electronics Boost/Overdrive.


----------



## GizmoGardens (May 21, 2013)

Thanatopsis said:


> I ended up taking your advice. I'm liking it so far, but I wish the amount of boost was more. I'm sure I'll end up modding this thing. It's alot more money, but I think I'd like an MXR/Custom Audio Electronics Boost/Overdrive.



I think the SD1 is one of the most under-rated and under-valued overdrives out there. I got one for $25 shipped and it does what I need it to do in a really positive way. A modded one can only be better. I would start with a new op-amp and go from there. Metal Film Caps/Resistors are standard at this point for modding pedals. Won't make a night and day difference, but should be less noisy and maybe a little more transparent.


----------



## 5thFaceOfBrahma (May 21, 2013)

GizmoGardens said:


> I think the SD1 is one of the most under-rated and under-valued overdrives out there.


 
I sign that ! Bought mine new for 45 euro, put it infront of my Triple X, and it cleared up the whole sound, while making the gain sound a little more even. Thumbs up for getting the SD-1.


----------



## CanniballistiX (May 30, 2013)

I picked up an SD-1 to be used temporarily until my Protone Misha Mansoor OD arrives. Man, it's blowing me away with just how nicely it bites. Much cheaper than the typical TS9/TS808/OD808 pedals. Really happy with that purchase! Depending on how much different the Misha is, I may run both in different scenarios. 



GizmoGardens said:


> I think the SD1 is one of the most under-rated and under-valued overdrives out there... ...A modded one can only be better. I would start with a new op-amp and go from there.


 
Totally agree there. I plan on having mine modded!


----------



## GizmoGardens (May 30, 2013)

I actually almost sold my Orange MicroTerror because I thought it was too flabby/loose and it was a tiny bit light on the gain. Boosting it with the SD1 totally fixed both problems and saved our relationship... I think they're gonna do an episode of Maury about us.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 30, 2013)

GizmoGardens said:


> Boosting it with the SD1 totally fixed both problems and saved our relationship... I think they're gonna do an episode of Maury about us.


 
Good. Maybe it'll boost his ratings.


----------



## HateTank (May 30, 2013)

Just got a SD-1 myself to put in front of my Marshall 77 JMP. Sounds awesome! No complaints over here. Fattened it right up.


----------



## Thanatopsis (May 30, 2013)

Seems like we're all pretty happy with them. Mine was definitely $30 well spent. I think I'm going to try the c6 mod soon. Except instead of just cutting it out, I'm going to desolder it so that I have the option of putting it back.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (May 31, 2013)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Good. Maybe it'll boost his ratings.









Back on topic...
I actually prefer the SD-1 over most tubescreamers. It just has a little more bite and push to it than a TS9 or OD808. DEFINITELY an underrated pedal! The only other OD I'd ever try is the misha protone


----------



## WarMachine (May 31, 2013)

^This. I've used the SD-1 for 10 years, IMO none better ESPECIALLY in that price range. Such a no bullshit pedal


----------



## Carl Kolchak (May 31, 2013)

I have a SD-1 and and TS9 and like both pedals very much. The TS9 though does affect my tone more drastically than the SD-1 does. 

I would say if you like the tone you're getting now and just want a little more of it, then use the SD-1.


----------



## Thanatopsis (Jun 2, 2013)

My preamp shit the bed at band practice last night(turned out to be a bad solder joint that I've since fixed), so I plugged into the Marshall Valvestate head that someone had left at our drummers studio a while ago. I was playing around trying to get a decent tone and threw on the SD-1 and a couple people were saying after the next tune how much they liked my tone. One thing in particular that it does that lots of solid state things don't do is respond well to guitar volume picking intensity. I can thank my Adam Jones influence for how much I like changing my tone with nothing but my right hand, whether it be volume knob or picking(and I'm actually a lefty in most things in life but can't play a left handed guitar to save my life).

The past half hour, I've been playing around through the clean channel, which I almost never do, and just playing around with various settings on this pedal and it really is the best $30 I've ever spent for my tone. The pickup I put in a few months back helps too, I don't know why the SH-5 Duncan Custom doesn't get mentioned more often, I think it's an incredible pickup; even plan to get another one for another guitar.


----------



## GizmoGardens (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanatopsis said:


> I don't know why the SH-5 Duncan Custom doesn't get mentioned more often.



Probably because it's not made by Dimarzio and it's not a D-Activator, therefore not relevant on SS.org


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 4, 2013)

1977: The Boss OD-1 was released.
1979: Ibanez / Maxon added a tone control and called it the Tube Screamer.
1981: Boss says "why didn't we think of that" and release the SD-1.

If you like the Tube Screamer family, the SD-1 will be right up your alley.

&#8220;If you look at the schematic between a Tube Screamer and a Boss OD-1, they&#8217;re almost exactly the same thing,&#8221; Lomas says. &#8220;The OD-1, though, is what they call an asymmetrical clipper. When you put a signal in it, it does not distort the top and bottom of the soundwave the same. Instead, it distorts one differently&#8212;the way a tube would. The original Boss OverDrive was designed to be a tube simulator, which was really big back then because, of course, most amplifiers were starting to get away from tubes. They were solid-state, and they really sounded like shit. So there was a market for tube-simulation pedals. I believe that&#8217;s probably why the Tube Screamer was named the Tube Screamer.&#8221;

Read more: http://www.premierguitar.com/Magazine/Issue/2011/Nov/Green_Giant_History_of_the_Tube_Screamer.aspx#ixzz2VGvKvpyu


----------



## GizmoGardens (Jun 4, 2013)

ArtDecade said:


> 1977: The Boss OD-1 was released.
> 1979: Ibanez / Maxon added a tone control and called it the Tube Screamer.
> 1981: Boss says "why did we think of that" and release the SD-1.
> 
> ...



Truth. I modded an SD1 to be even more similar to a TS808 for a friend once. Sounded like a brighter tubescreamer, which was decent.


----------



## JordanStGodard (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanatopsis said:


> I have the opportunity to get either a Boss OS-2 or SD-1 for the same price. Any recommendations? I plan on mainly using it as a boost in front of my Peavey Rockmaster into a Classic 60/60. I've read that when you turn the color knob all the say to overdrive, it's almost identical. Based on that I'm leaning towards the OS-2 simply because of more variety in sounds. Although if the distortion side of it sucks, then why bother?
> 
> So what do you guys think?



My friend told me a few years back that quality > quantity of pedals. He is so right.

Take my advice, you'll thank me later -- don't buy cheap pedals. Wait a bit, save up and buy something better quality. It doesn't have to be brand specific, but don't settle for Class B or C effects if you want great tone.

(I only use boss for tuners, DD-20 delay, and NS-2 Suppressor. I don't find them very great for OD's.)


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 4, 2013)

JordanStGodard said:


> My friend told me a few years back that quality > quantity of pedals. He is so right.
> 
> Take my advice, you'll thank me later -- don't buy cheap pedals. Wait a bit, save up and buy something better quality. It doesn't have to be brand specific, but don't settle for Class B or C effects if you want great tone.
> 
> (I only use boss for tuners, DD-20 delay, and NS-2 Suppressor. I don't find them very great for OD's.)



Geez, mate. You are striking out all over the park today. There are tens of thousands of touring musicians that use Boss and MXR effects, from Jake E Lee to Vince Gill. It is absurd to spend a lot of money on a simple circuit that costs less than 10 in parts. There is a lot of cork sniffing going on these days on forums, but trust me when I say that no one at a gig is going to know that you are using a Boss pedal rather than a Klon.

Just because it costs more doesn't mean that it is going to be better.


----------



## GizmoGardens (Jun 4, 2013)

ArtDecade said:


> no one at a gig is going to know that you are using a Boss pedal rather than a Klon.



This statement is the bane of my musical existence because it's 99.99% true. I love all my expensive little gadgets, but, for the most part, no one gives a .... about your tone besides you


----------



## Thanatopsis (Jun 4, 2013)

JordanStGodard said:


> My friend told me a few years back that quality > quantity of pedals. He is so right.


I think that's true for the majority of things, guitar related or not.



GizmoGardens said:


> This statement is the bane of my musical existence because it's 99.99% true. I love all my expensive little gadgets, but, for the most part, no one gives a .... about your tone besides you


I think when it comes to most instruments, the only people that give a shit a bout things like that are other players. And even then, a lot probably don't car. I've met too many people that could barely tell you the model of everything in their own rig.


----------



## GizmoGardens (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanatopsis said:


> I've met too many people that could barely tell you the model of everything in their own rig.



Haha and meanwhile I sound like the Rain Man, "Yeah this an Ashly GQX1502 and CLX51 with a Mackie M800 into a set of Delta Pro 12A blah blah blah numbers ....ing brand names ....ing blah blah blah..."


----------

